# Watches stolen



## BeWeJot (Nov 16, 2009)

The following watches have been stolen in the night of Nov. 13th in Vaihingen/Enz near Stuttgart Germany:


Ebel, Modell "1911 Lady", Ref.nr. 9172221, Gehäuse-Nr. 72505031, mechanische Uhr mit automatischem Aufzug, weißes Zifferblatt, Edelstahlgehäuse und -armband mit Faltschließe, Uhrwerk ETA 2671, mit zugehöriger, orangefarbener Lederbox, ohne Aufspannkissen
Fa. Schauer, Modell "Kleine Schauer", mechanische Uhr mit Handaufzug, weißes Zifferblatt, Edelstahlgehäuse, braunes Lederarmband mit Dornschließe, Uhrwerk ETA 2801-2, zugehörige Metalluhrenbox wurde zurückgelassen
Fa. Omega, Modell "Speedmaster Mark III", Mechanischer Chronograph mit Omega Kaliber 1040, Automatikwerk, weißes Zifferblatt mit blauem Tachymeterring; Ref. Nr. ST176.002; Edelstahlarmband mit Faltschließe inkl. graue Lederbox mit weißem Aufspannkissen
Fa. Chronoswiss, Modell "Opus", Ref. Nr. CH 7523S, Gehäuse Nr. 8336, Uhrennummer auf der Vorderseite Nr. 1675, Skelletierter Chronograph mit Chronoswiss Kaliber ETA 7750, Automatikwerk, dunkelblaues Lederarmband mit Edelstahl-Faltschließe inkl. Holzbox und Original-Pappschachtel sowie zusätzlichem schwarzem Original-Lederarmband
Fa. Chronoswiss, Modell "Chronoscope", Ref. Nr. CH 1523re, Gehäuse Nr. 06020, Chronoscope Edelstahl mit sichtbarem Schaltrad, Chronoswiss Kaliber C125 (Enicar 165), Automatikwerk, schwarzes Krokolederarmband mit Edelstahl-Faltschließe inkl. Holzbox und Original-Pappschachtel
Fa. Schauer, Modell "Digital 1", Mechanische Digitaluhr Sonderserie von 5 Stück, Handaufzug, No. 1
Handgefertigtes Edelstahlgehäuse mit Saphirglas oben und unten, Artus Edelstahlband mit Faltschließe. PUW 560 Uhrwerk, Handgraviert-gebläute Schrauben;
inkl. schwarze Pappschachtel mit Schauer-Aufdruck und Holzschatulle
Fa. Schauer, Modell "Digital 2", Mechanische Digitaluhr Sonderserie von 100 Stück, Handaufzug, No. 1
Handgefertigtes Edelstahlgehäuse mit Saphirglas oben und unten, Kautschukband mit Faltschließe. PUW 1561D Uhrwerk, Handgraviert-gebläute Schrauben
inkl. schwarze Pappschachtel mit Schauer-Audruck und Holzschatulle
Fa. Maurice Lacroix, Sondermodell limitiert auf 2.000 Stück, Mechanische Uhr, Handaufzug, Goldgehäuse mit weißem Zifferblatt und kleiner Sekunde, Sekundenbereich mit Perlmutt ausgelegt, Glasboden mit gebläuten Zeigern, rotes Haifischlederarmband mit goldener Dornschließe inkl. braunem Holzetui und braunem Ersatz-Lederband
Especially the bothe Schauer mechanical Digital watches are extremely rare. The Digital 1 is one out of a serie of 5 pieces with white clockface and the Digital 2 ist one of a serie of only 100 pieces worldwide. For a better identification I've added same photos.

If you any information about these watches please contact me urgently.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

sorry to hear that your watches were stolen. I hope justice is found soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Post moved to the right place.


----------

